# عندي ماكينة وتر جيت .. وعايز برنامج لتشغيل ممكن اسم برنامج



## zaki2000 (20 يناير 2011)

عندي ماكينة وتر جيت .. وعايز برنامج لتشغيل ممكن اسم برنامج مثل artcam


----------



## ابو بحـر (20 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

تفضل يا غالي هذا برنامج افضل من اللآرت كام و اثبت و انتاجه اجمل 
http://www.vectric.com/WebSite/Vectric/vcp/vcp_index.htm


----------



## zaki2000 (20 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا اخي بس انا عندي ماكينة وتر جيت ... شغل علي الحديد والاستانلس
يعني قصدي مش عندي بنط ....


----------



## zaki2000 (20 يناير 2011)

*شكرا يا اخي بس انا عندي ماكينة وتر جيت ... شغل علي الحديد والاستانلس
يعني قصدي مش عندي بنط ......

طيب انا حضرتك انا عندي البوست بورسور بتاع المكنة بس للاسف مش عارف اعرفه مع اي برنامج عشان كدة عايز اعرف برنامج متخصص في الوتر جيت ممكن تساعدني *


----------



## ابو بحـر (21 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



zaki2000 قال:


> *شكرا يا اخي بس انا عندي ماكينة وتر جيت ... شغل علي الحديد والاستانلس
> يعني قصدي مش عندي بنط ......
> 
> طيب انا حضرتك انا عندي البوست بورسور بتاع المكنة بس للاسف مش عارف اعرفه مع اي برنامج عشان كدة عايز اعرف برنامج متخصص في الوتر جيت ممكن تساعدني *


اخي الغالي انا لم اجرب العمل على الووتر جيت و لكن هذا هو البرنامج المطلوب انت اشتري نسخة اصلية و راسل الشركة و اعطيهم اسم ماكينتك و هم يحلون لك المشكلة 
و اسم البرنامج cut 2d
http://www.vectric.com/WebSite/Vectric/cut2D/c2d_index.htm
لا تتردد اشتري نسخة ثمنه 149 دوولار و الشركة بتساعدك و بتعلمك 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## zaki2000 (21 يناير 2011)

*شكرا*

شكرا


----------



## أغاتك (26 يناير 2011)

أنت ويانا وما راح نخاف ...... دخيلك أبو بحر والحاضرين :
*السلام عليكم يا اخوان .........*
*لدي **PLC** نوع **LS_MasterK120s** وربطت عليه كيبل **RS232** لكن المشكلة ان الحاسب لم يظهر أي شيء ولم يتعرف على الجهاز . أرجو المساعدة كيف يتعرف الحاسب على الجهاز مع أن الكيبل مناسب جدا للجهاز .....*
*وجزاكم الله خير*


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالنسبة للمشكلة الأخيرة

يجب ان تكون الماكينه من نوع بلج آند بلاي ليتعرف عليها الكمبيوتر من تلقاء نفسه وكما يبدو ليست من هذا النوع ولذلك يا صديقي يجب عليك تحميل ملف التعريف الخاص بماكينتك على جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بتشغيلها قبل شبكها به

ليست المشكلة مشكلة كابل ولكن يجب تثبيت التعريف اولا على الحاسب ثم شبك الكابل

ابحث عن تعريف لماكينتك على موقع الشركة المصنعة او على النت بصفه عامه

وفقك الله لما تحتاج ولما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## عبدالعزيز سالم (27 يناير 2011)

استخدم برنامج usb controller 
بس طبعا لازم تتشتري الكانترولر قيمتة 69 يورو
وتشتري output قيمتة 69 يورو
قيمة البرنامج 69 يورو 
قيمة الادبتر المحول الموصل للاسلاك قيمتة 28 يورو

التكلفة طبعا 245 يورو 
تعتبر تكلفة ممتازة جدا مقابل العمل والاداء طبعا ميزة هذا الطقم المتكامل لا تحتاج الي برنامج تحويل الرسوم سهولة التعامل مع الاعدادات وليس كبقية البرامج وهو يقوم بالتحويل الي جي كود .. الخ 

طبعا هو ليس متخصص للوتر جيت او البلازما .. ولكن تستطيع ان تعدل علي ملف الجي كود بطريقة سهلة جدا من حيث الاغلاق والتشغيل لروتر 

اتمنى انني قد افدتك


----------



## maref (4 مارس 2011)

سلام عليكم
انا عندي برنامج وترجيت لو محتاجه


----------



## hosamsoft (20 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اذا كانت تريد بنامج لتشغيل البى ال سى MACH3 اما برنامج لتشغيل الماكيه عن طريقه رسومات وا كواد فهو اعظم برنامج فى الرسم ال 2d ماستر كام MASTERCAM اذا انت لا تملك اى من هذه الرامج اخبرنى ارسلهملك او اى برنامج انت تريده


----------

